# would you secretly get a gender scan?



## yrose20118

Hiya,

Would you secretly get a gender scan WITHOUT your partner to find out the gender first???

if so why would you do this??? :shrug:

Daft but next time we TTC I may consider this... this is bad!

xxx


----------



## onetwothreebp

honestly, i would. dh and i found out for our lo but it took a lot of me convincing him to do it. he wante it to be a surprise but i wanted to know the gender because it was a complete surprise and i already felt out of control. getting things organized was the only way i could really get control. plus, i'm nosy as hell and i could never wait!

if we ever chose to have another baby, i'll find out. if dh doesn't want to know, that's fine, he doesn't have to! but i will be fnding out, ha.

i would not keep it a secret from him though... i'd give him fair warning that i was finding out and he was welcome to join me.


----------



## HopefulPony

We got a secret gender scan - not secret from each other but we let everyone think we were finding out later than we actually did - it gave us time to let the news sink in :)


----------



## maybebaby3

I wouldn't go behind my OH back like that.


----------



## _jellybean_

No, but that's bc I'd want his support if I felt sad.


----------



## Eleanor ace

No I'd never get a gender scan behind DH's back- I'd be really upset if he did the same thing (if it were possible)


----------



## Pearls18

No I would never, ever do that to my husband, I want us to find out together he's away a lot with work and if he couldn't make a scan I wouldn't ask the gender, I would feel like a horrible person and would take away all the fun. However, I would do a secret one WITH DH without telling anyone else and it is what I am thinking of doing, I think we will do a scan at 16 weeks and then use the 20 week scan as confirmation, so if it's a girl I can be sure before announcing and getting excited and if it's a boy I've had a month to adjust to the idea. I see no need to hide it from DH as we want the same thing? I want him there as support and to celebrate with.

If it's a case of you wanting to find out and him not I do think it is a case of your body you decide if you're head butting over it that much, but I would tell him.


----------



## babyhopes2010

No, id feel bad going behind his back. it was sooo tempting tho :haha:


----------



## motherofboys

If he didn't want to know and I did I would tell him that I felt really strongly about it and wanted to know and that he didn't have to come with me and I wouldn't slip up to him but I would be getting a scan. I wouldn't do it in secret though.


----------

